# C8 vs NC45



## newsluv (Aug 3, 2008)

I haven't used MAC in quite a while (went over to mineral makeup)
WHen I was using it (StudioFix) I was always matched as NC45 or NW45.  This was frustrating because both were kind of ashy on me.

Well fast forward to today...I went in to try at it again and the MAC guy put C8 on me.  It was perfect.  I had NEVER heard of C's, I though NC or NW was all there was.

What's the difference?  Are the C's new?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 3, 2008)

From M·A·C Cosmetics

 Quote:

  If your skin looks more Golden Beige, you match with Neutral Cool or NC shades.

If your skin looks more Pink Beige, you match with Neutral Warm or NW shades.

If your skin looks more Yellow-Golden Olive, you will find those undertones in the Cool or C shades.

If your skin looks more Beige, you will match with the Neutral or N shades.

If your skin looks more Pink, you will find those pink undertones in the Warm or W shades.


----------



## elongreach (Aug 3, 2008)

It's kinda crazy this came up.  I went to MAC just on Friday and told the MA of my concern that I thought NC 45 was too dark for me.  I always think it looks ashy around my nose when the MA put Studio Fix on me (I generally use Satinfinish because of that).  Maybe I should try C8 next time I go in.


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Aug 4, 2008)

I usually use a C7 during the Fall/Winter but I noticed this summer it was a tad light so I went up to a C8. You might want to try C8 if NC45 is to light or even a C7 in studio fix compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Honestly, I always wondered where ppl got the "C's" from. This helped!

Thanks


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 6, 2008)

I believe Cs are pro shades.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 7, 2008)

C8 is more olive than NC45 and in three years working for the company I've only had 2 customers who are truly a C8.  So be very careful when considering that color, because it can turn very green on NC45 and C7 skin tones.

C's are available @ counters in Studio Fix only, but @ stores they are available in Face and Body Foundations as well


----------



## esoterica (Aug 9, 2008)

*I was really starting to think that I was the only C8 in the world...

I have very yellow undertones and this is the only shade that looks right.

I will die if this ever gets discontinued! NC45 was too light if I remember correctly.

You can get it anywhere, I buy it online.*


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the C and N colours were the original MAC colour families, and then NC and NW came in so they were phased out in most formulations. I had an old Matte foundation in C2 in the plastic tube. I'm still yellow-olive (Asian) but would probably be a C3 now (approx. equivalent to NC25/NC30).


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 10, 2008)

...............


----------



## Regality101 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am glad I stumbled upon this thread as well. I wear C8 and I was wondering if I was the only person wearing too. ..everyone always mentions the NC and CW's. I have to be really light with it or it will look too dark for me. I want to try Studio Tech I think the Studio fix powder is breaking me out.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 30, 2008)

I just bought C8 today. I have never had success with SF (I've tried NW43, NC45, and NC50) but this one seems promising; I think in the winter C7 will be awesome too. I am already using PX Anywear Powder foundation in Antelope, but I heard that it might get dc'd soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I need other options just in case.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 6, 2008)

Update: C8 is a really, really good match. I will definitely try C7 when it gets cold and I am a little lighter...


----------



## califabulous (Dec 11, 2011)

aaahhh  C8's!  too bad this thread is so old...I need the skinny on this powder I have recently been matched.  What other brands have shades equivalent to c8...help!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 15, 2013)

califabulous said:


> aaahhh  C8's!  too bad this thread is so old...I need the skinny on this powder I have recently been matched.  What other brands have shades equivalent to c8...help!


  I know this thread is tres old, but I am bumping it to see what other C8's are here, and to ask if anyone is using it. The only formulation left seems to be Studio Fix Powder foundation. Is this the case?


----------



## Hersheys (May 31, 2014)

Bumping this!  I am a perfect C8 and have used Studio,fix powder for many years now. I want to branch into liquid foundation. Any ideas what shades to get from MAC?


----------



## califabulous (Jun 3, 2014)

i don't use C8 pwdr as it clogs my pores.  I've just stumbled onto bobbi Brown warm almond illuminating powder foundation (6.5).  Is pretty great and at the CCO for $32 opposed to $46 in dept stores.  Of course I bought mine from Nordstrom b/c i wasn't sure of the color match at the time. oh well.  I'm oily but the finish on this powder is amaze.  Ive been using it for about 2-weeks.  Coverage is pretty good also.


----------



## Hersheys (Jun 7, 2014)

Sounds really good, Califabulous.   I think I'll go try it out next time I visit the mall. Went in today for a finishing powder and the SA sold me MSFN in deep dark. She said dark would be too light on me but I'm not convinced and thinking of returning it. I see you use medium deep? That's two shades lighter and we both are matched to studio fix C8.  Can you recommend a good finishing powder?


----------



## Hersheys (Jun 7, 2014)

I also got the Lancôme teint Idole in 460 suede W some weeks ago and even tested it at sephora before purchasing. I used it for an event and looked really ashy in the pics. I have since stopped using it.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 9, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I know this thread is tres old, but I am bumping it to see what other C8's are here, and to ask if anyone is using it. The only formulation left seems to be Studio Fix Powder foundation. Is this the case?


  Yes it's only available in the studio fix power. I used to use this, but I don't use MAC foundations anymore.


----------



## nmonae1908 (Jul 12, 2014)

I NEED HELP! What is a good MAC medium/full coverage foundation and concealer for C8 girls?


----------



## sagehen (Jul 12, 2014)

nmonae1908 said:


> I NEED HELP! What is a good MAC medium/full coverage foundation and concealer for C8 girls?


  If you mix MAC Face and Body Foundation in C7/C9 (available at Pro stores or by phone order), you can get C8. Face and Body is buildable coverage, and then you can set with C8 Studio Fix if you want to stay with MAC. This works for me.


----------



## califabulous (Jul 15, 2014)

Hersheys said:


> I also got the Lancôme teint Idole in 460 suede W some weeks ago and even tested it at sephora before purchasing. I used it for an event and looked really ashy in the pics. I have since stopped using it.


  oops! sorry for delay.  been away for a while   so, I use Medium deep as a finishing powder. the undertone is good but it is a bit light for NC50. I can wear it in winter as a foundation because it blends with my tone and it oxidizes.  I like this powder but being oily it's not a go to anymore.  MUFE loose mat powder was a go to finishing powder for a few years.  I think its shade 4- but it is really good. maybe a couple of months ago I was introduced to Josie maran's loose powder and it is really amazing.  So far i think you can only get it on QVC in a 3 jar set. A friend at my work gave me the darker shade and suggested that it would be great color wise and with my oily skin. It has a definite cocoa tint but it does not add color really.  A light dusting smooths my face, it smells amazing and I LOVE it. i wear it alone when I don't want to wear foundation and I wear it as a finish powder.

  As far as lancome, i've heard it turns orange on some. For me it is great.  Although I can wear it year round for a great match, I can see how it might appear ashy. I didn't notice that it oxidizes on me but I'm sure my oily skin "helps" that process.   try the 470. I have used that as well and i like it!  

  Also, a beauty blender is amazing to apply liquids. Strangely it really allowed liquid foundation to apply beautifully and it looks better than when applied with a brush.  I think certain brushes with certain foundations can apply too much product and with the beauty blender I could really see if the foundation fit me or not.

  Let me know how you like Bobbi Brown. I love this....a definite go to powder for me.


----------

